# Connect two mics to powered speakers



## Ech725 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello all,

I wanted to know how I would go about connecting Two mics to a pair of powered speakers. We own a pair of Yamaha DXR 12. I usually just have to setup a wireless mic to the pair. I simply connect the wireless receiver to the mic input on one speaker and linkout to the next for stereo. 
I was asked if two mics could be connected (one wired (with phantom power box) and one wireless mic). Would it be possible to connect the 2 mics in stereo without a mixer? It appears that I would need another input. Or would I have to connect one mic to each speaker? Appreciate any help. Still learning sound. I would try it out but I don't house the speakers. They are stored offsite-I know it seems silly but I have to put in a request to access them. It can be quite frustrating. 



(Here is the back of the Yamaha DXR 12)


----------



## DaveySimps (Feb 8, 2013)

If your wireless mic system has a line output you could use the output of that into input #2 of the speaker. That leaves input #1 for your hard wired mic with phantom power box. If your wireless system does not have a line out, this will not work, as you will need some sort of preamp for that mic. You definitely do not just want to plug one mic into to each speaker. Presumably half of your audience would not hear each mic.

~Dave


----------



## Ech725 (Feb 8, 2013)

DaveySimps said:


> If your wireless mic system has a line output you could use the output of that into input #2 of the speaker. That leaves input #1 for your hard wired mic with phantom power box. If your wireless system does not have a line out, this will not work, as you will need some sort of preamp for that mic. You definitely do not just want to plug one mic into to each speaker. Presumably half of your audience would not hear each mic.
> 
> ~Dave




The wireless receiver has one output that I usually plug into input 1. So I could plug that into input 2. I would need xlr to 1/4" cable. I wonder could I get a y-cable and to have two xlr inputs into input 1?


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 8, 2013)

Ech725 said:


> I would need xlr to 1/4" cable.


You'd need more than a 1/4" TS-to-XLR (Male end FIRST!) adapter. You'll need a matching transformer. 


Ech725 said:


> I wonder could I get a y-cable and to have two xlr inputs into input 1?


RaneNote 109: Why Not Wye?


----------



## FACTplayers (Feb 8, 2013)

Since you do have three inputs you can just plug the wired mic into Input 1 and the wireless receiver into Input 2 (following the advice above). You could also buy a small mixer to allow for expansion. I would recommend the Shure SCM268. It's a few hundred new, but a quick eBay search shows a few for $50-$100. 

Shure Americas | Microphones, Wireless Systems, Headphones, Earphones


----------



## Ech725 (Feb 12, 2013)

Cool. Thanks for the help. Out of curiosity, would I also need a matching transformer if I was connecting out of a 1/4" female output to the input of the powered speakers?


----------



## FMEng (Feb 13, 2013)

No transformer is needed to convert from balanced to unbalanced inputs and outputs. I will make the assumption that the balanced output is active, which is far more common than a transformer coupled output.

XLR output to unbalanced TS phone input:
XLR pin 1 to phone plug sleeve
XLR pin 2 to phone plug tip
XLR pin 3 unconnected

Balanced TRS to unbalanced TS phone:
Tip to tip
Ring unconnected
Sleeve to sleeve

If a transformer input or output is connected to an unbalanced line, simply connect the transformer's unused terminal to ground (sleeve or pin 1).


----------

